

Dealing with Internet Trolls - the Cognitive Therapy Approach - jdp23
http://unarmed.shlomifish.org/909.html

======
spooneybarger
My problem with this approach to people is that it fails to recognize that
some people enjoy being an asshole.

~~~
jdp23
Totally agree. A troll's main goal is to get a rise out of people -- that's
the very definition.

~~~
angusgr
If you respond in the way given under "what to do instead", doesn't the troll
fail to get the rise?

~~~
neilk
No. Some people enjoy simply wasting other people's time. I've heard self-
confessed trolls brag to me about this.

A number of near-trolls are also sincere contributors, but are just incapable
of responding to social cues or accepting group consensus.

~~~
xiongchiamiov
_No. Some people enjoy simply wasting other people's time._

Indeed. As a moderator on a fairly active IRC channel (on Rizon!), I've seen
my fair share of trolling. I remember an instance a few months ago where the
room was engaged in trying to persuade a naive person to some viewpoint,
gradually growing increasingly frustrated at his lack of acceptance of any
points. Then, after a good 20 minutes, he said something to the effect of
"Gotcha! I agree with you, but was just trolling.".

In my experience, the most effective method is to mute a troll before they
have a chance to stir anyone up. Unmute them a few hours later to give them
another chance to participate.

------
sbierwagen
Speaking as a professional troll, I have to say that this guide is great, and
everyone should follow it.

